# High Wheel Bike Id & Value



## Gthoro (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm in the running for this high wheel bike.  The only information the owner has provided is a photo.  If anyone can identify the bike and give a ballpark value, I would appreciate it very much.  

Thank-you,

Greg


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 2, 2016)

It looks like it's really not that old.... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 2, 2016)

More qualified members will chime in but tread lightly - appears to be a reproduction likely not more than 40-50 years old..


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 2, 2016)

I agree

Everything about it says it's not a 19th century ordinary. Rear fender? Rear fork? Seat? Frame? Handlebars and stem? All are styles not in existence back then.


----------



## pelletman (Aug 2, 2016)

It's  a High Step reproduction.  I'd avoid it.  They have failure issues.  You haven't said what you wanted it for. but if it is anything besides hang on the wall, and I don't even think I'd hang it on the wall, I'd pass


----------



## Gthoro (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback thus far.  It has been very helpful.  The seller was asking $200 OBO.  I was just thinking of using it as a novelty rider/decoration.


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 2, 2016)

Gthoro said:


> Thanks for the feedback thus far.  It has been very helpful.  The seller was asking $200 OBO.  I was just thinking of using it as a novelty rider/decoration.




That would be about the maximum if it was a good rider. I agree with pelletman and avoid this one.


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 2, 2016)

Gthoro said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm in the running for this high wheel bike.  The only information the owner has provided is a photo.  If anyone can identify the bike and give a ballpark value, I would appreciate it very much.
> 
> ...




Not my area  by far but, what's up with the rear fork> looks stupid  to have placed an huffy or  Murray type where even fakes have solid Ashtabula (like Schwinn's and CWC)  like forks.

Yet for nostalgic fun, it seems cheap enough, heck the front wheel can't be easy to acquire.


----------



## Gthoro (Aug 2, 2016)

Jeff54, the fork crown was a red flag for me too.  Still, as you mentioned, it might be a fun ride to have around if the price is right.


----------



## pelletman (Aug 2, 2016)

Well I'm sure it is worth that.  If you are only going to use it as a decoration grab it


----------



## TR6SC (Aug 3, 2016)

Dump the backbone and bars. Put a seat on the steering head and ride a unicycle!


----------



## Curtis Washington (Aug 18, 2016)

Authentic High Wheeler's run 5 or 6 figures. She looks repo.


----------

